# LegalMan please assist



## jessjhb (Jul 10, 2014)

Good day for some reason I cant send you a private message but here is my story briefly

I applied for PR under section 26b in August 2014 at the time of the application I was not married to my husband. He was my life partner at the time and at the time of application 5 years would have lapsed having a TRP life partner. 

I just collected the outcome 26 months later and it was rejected, reason : You failed to submit proof that you have been spouse of Citizen or permanent Residence for 5 years and a valid temporary residence permit. My dilemma is my TRP has always been valid and i always receive a new permit before the preceeding lapses. I do not know what proof we can submit because on all my TRPs i am not permitted to work so there is no shared financial responsibility. 

We are married customarily in August 2009 but my home country does not have any document issued. We have 2 children together eldest aged 10(born 2006) youngest aged 3(born 2013). Both children are SA citizens by birth with SA birthcertificates and ID numbers. We have lived together since 2005, i have had a TRP life partner since 2007 and have renewed the same upto date. We have been married for less than a year, it maybe asked why it took so long to get married but it was due to family expectation after customary/ traditional marriage. 

I intend to appeal but need to know what is needed to prove that we had a permanent relationship for more than 5 years 

Thank you 

Regards


----------

